# Puffed up and cold



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

It’s 72 degrees in the house & they look so puffed up like they are cold. We have hard wood floors all around. I put two blankets over their cage today. What else do you do to keep your babies warm?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Are you sure they are not puffed up because they are ill, can you post a picture of them puffed up? 72 degrees is not too cold for them.


----------



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

I hope they aren’t ill. We just got them on Saturday 9/25. They don’t let me take good pics of them


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They look ok, are they like this all the time, they will have a tendency to puff a bit when they are sleepy.


----------



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

This is the first night I’ve seen them like this that’s why I got concerned thank you so much! I’ve spent a lot of time today on this forum reading thru post…we just got them on Saturday so I’m super nervous and have anxiety


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies puff up some when they are relaxed and/or getting ready to sleep. They are just fine. 💜💜 *


----------



## R&R (Sep 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Budgies puff up some when they are relaxed and/or getting ready to sleep. They are just fine. 💜💜 *


Thank you 💕


----------

